# Was ist das bitte für eine Datei ???!



## SoulBeatz (21 November 2005)

hi folks habe heute mal etwas rumgestöbert auf meiner platte und bin auf folgendes gestoßen : CmiRmRedundDir.exe was zum henker ist das für eine datei ? davon habe ich auch eine CMIUninstall.exe datei. beide haben das selbe icon FMC

habe die auch sofort mal bei googel eingegeben und naja der spuckte dazu gar nix aus.......also habe zwar einiges dazu gefunden aber jdedoch nicht das es irgentwie ein trojaner dialer oder sonstwas ist (also es gab welche die in foren einen hijack gemacht haben und der da öfters in der auflisten vorgekommen ist jedoch nicht als problem).

also auch mein gdata virenprog sagt dazu nix! wieso ich mir dann jetzt doch sorgen mache ? naja weil dort unter eigenschaften steht das der Sonntag, 3. April 2005, 15:52:36 das erstelldatum sei und HEUTE der letzte zugriff gewesen ist......was ist das ???!


----------



## Devilfrank (21 November 2005)

Sieht aus wie der Treiber für den Soundchip. Ich vermute mal, Du hast Sound onBoard und keine extra Soundkarte. Richtig?

Zur Sicherheit kannst Du die Dateien ja mal bei *Virustotal* und bei *Jotti* online scannen lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie der Treiber für den Soundchip.


Sieht ziemlich sicher danach aus:
http://www.devhardware.com/forums/pc-hardware-21/audio-file-problem-19337.html


> I just assembled a XP 2500+ system..... with a Chaintech mobo that uses Cmedia onboard audio.


es ist ganz offensichtlich der Treiber  dazu, denn es taucht auch auf den Release Notes auf 
http://drivers.getac.com/Commercial(PBU)/8355/driver/CD%20title%20R01/AUDIO/VIAKN266/w2kxp/_ReleaseNote/SetupP  rogram.txt
samt  dem  CMIUninstall 

cp


----------



## SoulBeatz (21 November 2005)

woah das ging ja schnell mit antworten   vielen dank !  also KLAR wieso ich selber nicht drauf gekommen bin, ja ich nutze eine on board karte....

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaber skeptisch bin ich der datei trotzdem weil die ja gar keinen ordner hatte oder so. man geht unter C:\windows und zack stehen beide ganz nackt da....also ohne unterordner oder das die in einem ordner sein.......


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2005)

SoulBeatz schrieb:
			
		

> skeptisch bin ich der datei trotzdem weil die ja gar keinen ordner hatte oder so. man geht unter C:\windows und zack stehen beide ganz nackt da....also ohne unterordner oder das die in einem ordner sein.......


bei taiwanesischen Boards (und das sind 90% aller Boards auf dem Markt) speziell bei den 
kleineren Herstellern nimmt man es oft nicht ganz so genau mit den Windowskonventionen
Da landen schon mal Treiber  auf den "oberen" Rängen, wo sie eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## SoulBeatz (21 November 2005)

also meint ihr alles im grünen bereich ?.....naja man macht sich halt die sorgen....hmpf


----------



## Devilfrank (21 November 2005)

Klick mal Virustotal drauf, lass die Dateien scannen und dann wirst Du bestimmt beruhigt schlafen können.
 

@Captain - Danke, hatte es auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## SoulBeatz (22 November 2005)

yeah scheint alles ok zu sein  big thxs für eure hilfe


----------



## forencowboy (25 April 2009)

*AW: Was ist das bitte für eine Datei ???!*

Vor ein paar Wochen bekam ich eine E-Mail(SPAM).
Aber von einer bekannten Adresse.
Es war ein Hilfeaufruf, weil jemand verschwunden war.
Im Anhang war eine DLL-Datei. Weil sie mir unbekannt war habe ich sie nicht geöffnet.

Im Nachhinein hatte jemand diese Mail nur im guten Willen weitergeleitet.
Dynamic Link Library ? Wikipedia
Zumindest habe ich dies hier gefunden.
Eine DLL Datei ist wie eine EXE-Datei.

Ist das Mißtrauen berechtigt gewesen? Bilder im Anhang erwarte ich eher GIF, JPG oder PDF aber nicht als ausführende Datei.



forencowboy


----------

